# quartz bird point



## noggin nocker (Sep 26, 2015)

Found this yesterday in a food plot. It has been worked on all three sides. It is probably one of the best quartz points I have ever found.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Sep 26, 2015)

nice


----------



## walkinboss01 (Sep 28, 2015)

That's a beauty!!!


----------



## Bucky T (Sep 28, 2015)

Very Nice!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 28, 2015)

Really fine true arrowhead.


----------



## ghadarits (Sep 29, 2015)

Thats a great find. I really like finding true arrowheads not to say I don't prize any points that I do find.


----------



## Clifton Hicks (Oct 3, 2015)

They started using these smaller arrow points later on (like 1200 or 1300 AD) and they would have been used right up til the adoption of firearms in the 17th and 18th centuries. Those are cool to find, often discarded or overlooked. Some are REAL tiny.


----------



## noggin nocker (Oct 3, 2015)

thanks y'all for the input. its amazing the craftsmanship that went into these artifacts. Of course an indian that was bad at surviving in the wild probably didn't last too long!


----------



## badbull (Oct 11, 2015)

Nice point!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 12, 2015)

Really nice point! That may actually be some kind of chalcedony, I've seen a few made from that around here.


----------

